# Different ebmossed torpedo found diving



## ChrisP1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is one of two identical torpedo bottles I found a couple weeks ago.  Not sure if the proper term for this bottle is a "tenpin" since it will stand up.  I was able to find a "CARL H. SCHULTZ, C-P M-S, PAT MAY 1868, NEW YORK" with a crown online, but not a blob.  I assume this one is common though...


----------



## ChrisP1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's another view...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice ten pin there.  I'm not an expert on the shapes but I think ten pins have a more egg-shaped body and torpedo bottles are more straight with a rounded bottom.  I have two of these Carl Schultz bottles.  They usually sell for around $20 give or take a few dollars.


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice bottle, but yes, very common


----------

